
Ask HN: Is StackOverflow down? - jxub
The main page renders from cache I think but the question pages won&#x27;t load. Anyone else experiencing this? Maybe it&#x27;s just their European servers or something.
======
boffinism
Up 4 me (in Europe) as of 10:15 GMT

------
setrofim_
Down for me too, as of 10:38 GMT

~~~
setrofim_
Seems to be back up (10:41 GMT)

